# Mango concentrates.....a question for you guys.



## CosmicGopher (19/10/18)

Mango is one of my all-time favorite flavors. And I keep reading here how amazing the CBE Double Mango and FSA Double Mango concentrates are. Are they really that good? From my searches I'm only finding these two from vendors in SA, and these vendors don't ship internationally...(I'm in the US). So I think I'm, as we say, S.O.L. Unless you guys know of a source that ships internationally? Just thought I'd check. Mango Crack has been a favorite of mine since I found it here a couple years back, and I'm always on the prowl for another great recipe. I was even guilty of importing some authentic Malaysian mango juices from vapeclubmy.com in Malaysia (shipping and prices were very reasonable by the way)...and developed a slight addiction to their cold juices (Thirsty Juice Sweet Mango is my favorite). But still, you know, it's much more of a thrill to find a great recipe and make your own. So thanks. And by the way, this forum is still one of the best places to find tried and true great recipes.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CosmicGopher (19/10/18)

Here's an addendum: More searching I'm finding that a BLCK Vapor out of Johannesburg and Capetown have the Malaysian concentrate RAW and that they do ship internationally. RAW e liquid also ships directly from Malaysia. Has anyone used these concentrates? Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/18)

As far as I know RAW Mango (green and yellow) is not as good as FSA/CBE Double Mango, but the latter is also Malaysian in origin. Maybe pop a PM to @Flavour world Sa and see if they are not prepared to tell you from where they source same in Malaysia. Otherwise, they might be prepared to ship it for you. If not, I can buy you a bottle and post it to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Mofat786 (19/10/18)

Who sells cbe double mango in ct?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/18)

Mofat786 said:


> Who sells cbe double mango in ct?


No one that I know of.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/10/18)

Maybe ask the folks at Blckvapour if they would be willing to ship a collaborative order, i.e. order the Double Mango from FWSA then let them ship it to Blck and have them send it along with some items you order from them? Indicate to them you would be willing to pay the extra shipping if applicable. The people at Blck has always been very accommodating to me on all the various requests I have sent them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/10/18)

Mofat786 said:


> Who sells cbe double mango in ct?


i have it if you want 5ml or so to try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Flavour world Sa (19/10/18)

Mofat786 said:


> Who sells cbe double mango in ct?


Hi Mofat 

Please do not hesitate to contact me for assistance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dog666 (19/10/18)

Mofat786 said:


> Who sells cbe double mango in ct?


You can get Double mango at www.flavourworldsa.co.za or www.vapehyper.co.za 
delivery is free on purchases over 500+ they should have all your DIY supplies available at solid prices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dog666 (19/10/18)

Andre said:


> As far as I know RAW Mango (green and yellow) is not as good as FSA/CBE Double Mango, but the latter is also Malaysian in origin. Maybe pop a PM to @Flavour world Sa and see if they are not prepared to tell you from where they source same in Malaysia. Otherwise, they might be prepared to ship it for you. If not, I can buy you a bottle and post it to you.


WHAT A GUY!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (19/10/18)

Thank you guys for the advice. But No Andre, I appreciate the offer, seriously, but I wouldn't want you or anyone else on here to ship it to me personally, that's too much to ask...and I really don't have any way to money transfer except for paypal or the old fashioned international postal money order route via snail mail. I will check out your suggestions and see where that leads. Thanks gents!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/18)

CosmicGopher said:


> Thank you guys for the advice. But No Andre, I appreciate the offer, seriously, but I wouldn't want you or anyone else on here to ship it to me personally, that's too much to ask...and I really don't have any way to money transfer except for paypal or the old fashioned international postal money order route via snail mail. I will check out your suggestions and see where that leads. Thanks gents!


Do come back to me if you do not come right @CosmicGopher.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CosmicGopher (20/10/18)

Thank You again Andre, you're a right fine gentleman!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mofat786 (20/10/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i have it if you want 5ml or so to try.


Much appreciated buddy but id prefer to purchase, il get in touch with fw sa

Reactions: Like 2


----------

